# Three Fatties for Friends



## glank09 (Jan 12, 2019)

Had some friends over last night so I decided to serve them fatties. A few general pics followed by the specifics.













1. This was most everyone’s favorite, a philly steak themed fatty. I sautéed some onions, peppers and mushrooms in some butter then added some brown sugar for the last few minutes. I used sweet italian sausage and Swiss cheese on this one.






2. This was most everyone’s 2nd favorite. A chicken cordon bleu fatty. I used frozen chicken strips and breakfast ham in this. This one also used the sweet Italian sausage and Swiss cheese. Surprisingly the chicken maintained a little crispiness.






3. This one is normally my favorite, but it may move into number 2 behind the above philly. This is stuffed with salami, pepperoni, and mozzarella cheese. I used a spicy Italian sausage on this one.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2019)

Looking good!

Scott


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 12, 2019)

wow nice job, those look great


----------



## Tex1911 (Jan 12, 2019)

Nice! Where did you park the probes? In the meat? Cheese?


----------



## Unique Name (Jan 12, 2019)

Wait ..
What's going on here?
What are these most beautiful of creations?


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 12, 2019)

Looks like your friends had some darn good eats ! Well done...


----------



## Silverado (Jan 12, 2019)

Wow that looks great. I have been wanting to do some of those. Good job


----------



## lovethemeats (Jan 12, 2019)

Them Fatties look awesome. The Philly one looks like its just oozing with cheese. All 3 of them look terrific. Like for sure. If I could give a point for each one. You'd get them.


----------



## glank09 (Jan 12, 2019)

Tex1911 said:


> Nice! Where did you park the probes? In the meat? Cheese?



I like to stick the probes center of mass, usually means middle of the filling. I usually smoke at 275 until the internal temp reaches 185-200, that’s when I find the bacon has developed the proper crispiness I like.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 12, 2019)

WoW!  That’s some big time smoking going on!! Love all the fatties!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 13, 2019)

I love me some fatties and yours look really good. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## pa42phigh (Jan 13, 2019)

Great job looks delicious


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2019)

Those look fantastic!
You really stuffed them full!
Love it!!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 13, 2019)

G09, Awesome looking fatties,your company had a great host/cook! like


----------



## Big Glenn (Jan 13, 2019)

Oops


----------



## Big Glenn (Jan 13, 2019)

When can I be your friend? Those look fabulous


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

glank09 said:


> Had some friends over last night so I decided to serve them fatties. A few general pics followed by the specifics.
> Dang they look awesome. I had never heard of a fatty till I joined SMF a few weeks ago. I have got to get with it and make a fatty!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------

